# Lightweight cheap haunt panels



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice! I've done similar but using the regular pink/blue stuff.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love the idea of using the plastic-capped roofing nails!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

This is what I did for my haunt last year, including the roofing nails. I then covered some of them with black felt and made a really awesome black out room in my screened in porch.


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

Your build has sparked a solution for building walls that look like old busted plaster over wood slats. I could slice out sections of the foamboard to resemble exposed slats on both sides so as guests walk through our haunted garage, they'd see glimpses of other areas through the slats. And it's all lightweight and easily stackable upon storing. I should have thought of that last year.... Thanks!


----------

